# "george foreman" type grill WITHOUT teflon?



## LLBgal (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey all!

I don't know if this is the right place for this thread -- but, I thought I would try it here first.

I have a george foreman-type grill that I have not been using because of the teflon coating. I am just wondering if anyone has ever seen a grill like this that is made of something else?

I do NOT want just a flat surface... I like the kind that surrounds (i.e. has heat plates below and above) whatever I am cooking!

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

cast iron skillet and press plate == no teflon

le creuset makes one and so does lodge. the fat doesn't drip off, but it does essentially the same thing as the foreman grill.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

this is closer to a grill/panini press http://www.lecreuset.com/usa/product...product_id=299


----------



## LLBgal (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
cast iron skillet and press plate == no teflon

le creuset makes one and so does lodge. the fat doesn't drip off, but it does essentially the same thing as the foreman grill.

The fat is actually a secondary concern. Teflon is what I am really trying to get rid of!







The only problem with this set up is, I assume, the press plate does not get hot. The thing I like(d) about my GF-type electric grill is that I could specify the # of minutes... and walk away until I heard a ding. It made getting dinner ready (with 2 little kids) a lot easier!


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LLBgal* 
The fat is actually a secondary concern. Teflon is what I am really trying to get rid of!







The only problem with this set up is, I assume, the press plate does not get hot. The thing I like(d) about my GF-type electric grill is that I could specify the # of minutes... and walk away until I heard a ding. It made getting dinner ready (with 2 little kids) a lot easier!

I did an exhaustive search for a non-Teflon grill and am convinced it does not exist.

By the way, know Teflon is just the name of DuPont's version of what it is you are looking to avoid. Anything non-stick is a problem, whether it has DuPont's Teflon or another brand's version of non-stick. Some surfaces are more durable than others, so it's less likely (if you care for the grill properly) with some that you'll be releasing alot of the "nasties".

Birds can fall over, dead, from cooking in the house with a non-stick pan. I found-out, the hard way, that every non-stick surface is a problem. My Showtime Rotisserie (which, by the way, I loved ... loved ... loved) sent one pet to the emergency vet. ($350 later, he's fine.) That experience knocked it into my head that, regardless of whether I have a bird in the house and assurances that it's only scratched surfaces or letting things get too hot that's a problem, it's not a good thing.

I have the Le Creuset grill pan and press and it works beautifully. And, using the press does cut-down on cooking time.


----------



## Margot Adler (Jun 2, 2007)

i didn't know this about teflon. glad i don't have any...


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

What about something like this? http://www.firepies.com/irons.html


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naturalyst* 
Birds can fall over, dead, from cooking in the house with a non-stick pan. I found-out, the hard way, that every non-stick surface is a problem. My Showtime Rotisserie (which, by the way, I loved ... loved ... loved) sent one pet to the emergency vet. ($350 later, he's fine.) That experience knocked it into my head that, regardless of whether I have a bird in the house and assurances that it's only scratched surfaces or letting things get too hot that's a problem, it's not a good thing.

A study came out around last year showing that teflon leeches regardless of whether its scratched, old, or overheated. Even at normal cooking temperatures, especially if theres nothing in the pan (and youre supposed to heat the pan before you put food on it, so what gives). I eliminated teflon from my home because of the birds and kept it away for myself... the creepy thing is that people seem to be on a teflon kick and it isn't just pans anymore. AND, it's not just teflon. It's any non stick coating. Your ovens might even be cured with it. Your hair dryer is probably teflon coated.
(Also for bird lovers avoid scented candles... scented anything really... perfume sprays, shampoo products if they nibble on your hair, scotchgard type stuff, etc)

I too have been looking for a foreman grill-type-thing that is teflon/nonstick free. I don't think they exist either.

ETA: The pie grills are SO COOL for camping, but I think OP (or at least, I was) is looking for a set-it-and-forget-it type of a thing.


----------



## LLBgal (Mar 14, 2007)

Those cast-iron camping grills do look neat! However, I was (am??!!) still hoping to find a set-it and forget it type grill. <sigh> I am losing hope though!


----------



## pradiata (Jul 4, 2004)

Depending on how much you're willing to pay, they are out there. Look for commercial models, like this:
http://www.centralrestaurant.com/Cas...&st3=-55012720
I'm pretty sure this one doesn't have the non-stick coating (they do that! cover cast iron with non-stick! HELLO???).

Good luck!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

:


----------



## LLBgal (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pradiata* 
Depending on how much you're willing to pay, they are out there. Look for commercial models, like this:
http://www.centralrestaurant.com/Cas...&st3=-55012720
I'm pretty sure this one doesn't have the non-stick coating (they do that! cover cast iron with non-stick! HELLO???).

Good luck!

hmmm... well that is EXACTLY what I am looking for! BUT ... the price is really steep! I would consider a steep price but almost $400 is too steep...

Maybe I should contact the company and see if they have a similar non-commercial one?


----------

